# More on Mason Tract



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I just found out that the person who owns the company that wants to drill in the Mason Tract, is also a person I know very well. In fact, I could say he is a friend of mine. He and I have fly fished a few times together, and I believe he is upright and responsible.

He explained what he is doing, and it doesn't seem as tragic as everyone makes it sound. His story, telling it second hand remember is this:

He isn't setting up wells in the Mason Tract, he is actually quite a ways from the river. He will be putting up a well on either State of Federal (forgot which) outside the Mason Tract, and then directional drilling under the Mason Tract. He already has an agreement with the DEQ to move his facility 21/2 miles away should he hit any oil or gas. Does that sound like a man who isn't thinking right. And the other very important issue is his love of fly fishing. This guy travels all over the world to fly fish, and I know for a fact that he is very conscious of what could happen if not done properly. 

I think this thing is being blown out of proportion a little, and the facts need to be stated as they really are.


----------

